# Photo of auxillary audio input jack?



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

Maybe I missed it, but has anyone located and photographed the auxillary input jack on the demo models now at dealers in the US? As configured will it take input from an IPOD and from any other digital audio player? Obviously, I assume there would be no song title info on the car's info screen at this point.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Photo of auxillary audio input jack? (northvw)*

Second that request. Oh and I think there might be some blue tooth inline remotes for the ipod that you could use to control the ipod from outside your glove compartment, as far as track selection within a playlist is concerned.


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

someone else here said it is in the glove compartment.


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (Furiator)*

I have just taken the picture with my camera phone. I can email to someone if they can host it. PM me and I"ll email it to you


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (RockinGti)*

If you have a Eos handy to look at open the glove box and look at the front top right on the roof of the glove box. it is mounted in a white plate with the jack smack in the center of the white plate.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (RockinGti)*

Thanks. Any chance you got to try it out with an IPOD or other MP3 device? I'm curious if this is the promised MP3 adaptor as an alternative to the IPOD adaptor that will be coming out as an available option after November prodution?


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (northvw)*

I have tried it with a i-pod. It is just a aux jack, doesn't charge the i-pod and you have to use the controls on the i-pod. it sounds great on the dynaudio system if you have good quality files. the actual i-pod specific adapter isn't being produced until week 45 and it will replace this aux input if you opt for the i-pod adapter.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (RockinGti)*

There is also reference to an MP3 adaptor in the limited info that VW USA has released. Is that something different too?


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (northvw)*

the MP3 adapter is the aux input, I think they just us a generic "MP3" label when in reality this input could be used for anything that had an output that could be converted into a 1/8" mini plug. The Eos standard equipment sheet only lists a "AUX-IN multimedia socket for external audio source(in glovebox)" The only other reference I can find in print is MP3 format readable 6 cd player.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (RockinGti)*

Swordfish has an Ipod connection in his Eos. (The Black one with Chiqago Wheels) My dealer said that there is a simple adapter cable to plug your iPod in the auxileryinput. But you can't see the ID3 tags but only track 1, 2.
I think when you buy the factory iPod connection you wil be able to see the ID3 tags on your radio. But this is more expensive. Option in The Netherlands 500,- euro's








I have a Dension iPod adapter in my Audi A3 but you also can't see ID3 tags on the radio. There is also a delay when you skip to a next track.


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (bjorngra)*

that's correct, there is a simple adapter to plug in the i-pod. it's just a stereo mini head phone jack that would work with any audio source it's not just for an I-pod. any brand mp3 player works with the factory insatlled connector. it doesn't display any artist or song names. The VW i-pod adapter won't display any of this information either.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (bjorngra)*

This is what thr rcd 300 headunit shows with the ipod connector fitted in the glovebox









This is what the ipod connector and also screen looks like (it charges the ipod, but also locks all it's controls)









And this is where the ipod wire goes, up behind the air bag switch. I believe the gromit above the switch is where they put the aux input jack socket.(the out of focus thing behind the ipod is a vent for the aircon to cool the glovebox)


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

correct, that adapter is currently available for the US version of the Eos. It is not included in any package but considered an accessory that is bought through parts and service. we also don't have the ability to turn the airbag on and off like your car does.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Nice that you posted the pictures! I read that the button of the iPod are blocked. With my Dension kit You can control the iPod. This kit is connected to the cd-changer connection. I don't know if I can built that in my new Eos.








Can you only choose of the six playlists from your iPod?
Does anyone know whats the price of the connector?


_Modified by bjorngra at 1:46 PM 8-12-2006_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (bjorngra)*

yes to one of six playlists.
One of the playlists is every track on the ipod from start to finish tho.
I have no idea how it works out what the other 5 are. doesn't seem to be the first 5 of any category on the pod!?!?!


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (RockinGti)*

You can turn your passenger airbag off in the centre of the dashboard. Under the red triangle for the 'alarm' lights. (I don't know exectly how you call it in the US) There is a button.



_Modified by bjorngra at 1:04 AM 8-13-2006_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_yes to one of six playlists. One of the playlists is every track on the ipod from start to finish tho. I have no idea how it works out what the other 5 are.

Other adapters I've seen look for playlists with specific names. Is there a manual? It should say.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_
Other adapters I've seen look for playlists with specific names. Is there a manual? It should say.

No,no manual. I did post asking if anyone knew how it picked the six playlists, but got no reply.
If you pick a playlist before you plug the adaptor in, that one is played as one of the 6. (i.e I was listening to pearl jam b4 I put the ipod in the car).


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Dit you asked your dealer? You can also send an email to the English Import from VW, they have to know it.
So you can't select another 'CD' with the buttons of the radio? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (bjorngra)*

I read in some brochure that the audio jack is mutually exclusive to the CD changer, however you can configure both in the configurator. ANyone know if you can combine the jack with the changer and if yes, how you switch between CD and aux input (aux button sadly missed on the factory radios)?


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (JML)*

well, I've phoned VW and they're sending some info (maybe emailing too) on the workings of ipod and aux connectors. Will post it as soon as....


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

If anyone wants a pdf file with some official vw info on the ipod adaptor, IM me with your email address and I'll send it to yer .
I know I've sent it to a couple of people. Can anyone who I sent it to tell me if it worked. Only asking, cos a mate of mine rang and said it didn't, but his computer has been playing up.
Thanks


_Modified by swordfish1 at 12:37 PM 8-15-2006_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

or if someone tells me how I can get the pdf file on here or just where to host it, so I can place a link, I'll do that instead.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (bjorngra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjorngra* »_You can turn your passenger airbag off in the centre of the dashboard. Under the red triangle for the 'alarm' lights. (I don't know exectly how you call it in the US) There is a button.

_Modified by bjorngra at 1:04 AM 8-13-2006_

Are you sure about this? This is only a light on mine to show the airbag is switched off, not a button. Suppose it could be a button in the US.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ It's the same on mine. I can turn off the passenger air bag in the glovebox.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

ok, I thought that it was a button, sorry. 
I didn't saw it in the glovebox.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (bjorngra)*

Just found another PDF of the VW iPod adapter Manual:
http://www.discountcarstereo.c...er%22


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (bjorngra)*

I'd hate to give up my cd changer for that feature. One can still use the auxillary jack to play tunes from an IPOD without adding the IPOD adpator. Furthermore, since the screen only gives you limited information that does not include titles of songs, I'm not sure the trade-off is worth it unless you don't use CD's at all. I also can't help but reflect that songs from an IPOD are by definition inferior to those from a CD. It is impossible to have compression onto an IPOD without losing data that is part of a CD. I know many contend that to the human ear the differences are hard to detect, but I suspect that is not always true.




_Modified by northvw at 3:07 AM 8-20-2006_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (northvw)*

So how's this work with SatNAV console...


----------

